# Looking to buy a used Tivo Premiere off eBay



## aimeedmiked

Hi All,

I am looking to buy a used Tivo Premiere off eBay...I am curious about the monthly costs. I am looking to replace one of my older Series 2 tivos. Around Christmas time, I looked into buying a new Premiere but I was shocked to learn that I could spend only $99 for a new Tivo but then had to pay 20 bucks a month for service. I thought Tivo owners got a multi-service discount which should be about 10 dollars a month. So my question is....if I purchase a used Tivo Premiere off eBay will I be stuck with the 20 dollars a month or can I use my multi-service discount?

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

You might get a better deal on Craigslist depending on where you live or whether you can persuade an out-of-town seller to take PayPal from you and mail/ship.

The Premiere for $99 but expensive each month thing is dependent on when the unit was originally purchased (before or after they introduced that promo), the info is on this site somewhere.


----------



## gthassell

Looks like there is another TC user who has a Woot.com refurb premier available for about $200 - no lifetime, but it is supposedly eligible for MSD / $299 lifetime so you avoid the whole 19.95 / month mess. Look in this forum (obviously another thread).


----------



## replaytv

If U buy a used Series 2 with lifetime, then Tivo will offer U a Premiere with lifetime for $460 if U want to upgrade.


----------

